# اعادة تدوير النفايات ...



## انتماء اخر (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا :7:

انا اليوم حابة اطلب منكم طلب انا طالبة ثانوي وفي مجال الموهوبات فطلبوا مني ابتكار بسيط عن اعادة تدير النفايات يستفيد منه العالم في اعادة التدوير لكن مايكون معقد ويناسب سني ياريت انكم تسااااعدوني لاني تعبت والله وانا ابحث وقلت يمكن القى اللي ابيه عندكم..


وجزاكم الله الف خير انتظركم..


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ابنتي 
موضوع اعاده تدوير النفايات موضوع كبير جدا"وكل اخوتي المهندسين يعمل ضمن مجال معين فعندي مشروع صغير يناسب سنك هو اعاده تدوير مياه الملوثه منزليا" من تركيد وفلترة بالحصى والرمل ثم تحويلها الى مياه سقي 
واعذريني على الاطاله


----------



## انتماء اخر (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله اخوي الف خير على الفكرة واتمنى اني القى شي يخص تدوير النفايات مثلا"الطبية" واذا مالقيت راح ارجع لفكرتك واكرر شكري لك..


----------



## elkemia (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*إدارة النفايات* (بالإنجليزية: Waste management‏) هي عملية مراقبة وجمع ونقل ومعالجة وتدوير أو تخلص من النفايات، يستخدم هذا المصطلح عادة للنفايات التي تنتج من قبل نشاطات بشرية، وتقوم الدول بهذه العملية لتخفيف الاثار السلبية للنفايات على البيئة والصحة والمظهر العام. وتستخدم هذه العملية أيضا للحصول على الموارد وذلك باعادة التدوير، يمكن ان تشمل معالجة النفايات المواد الصلبة والسائلة والغازية والمواد المشعة.
تختلف معالجة النفايات بين الدول المتقدمة والدول النامية، وبين المناطق الحضرية والمناطق الريفية وبين المناطق السكنية والمناطق الصناعية.
معالجة النفايات غير الخطرة أو السكانية أو المؤسساتية في المناطق الحضرية الكبرى عادة ما تكون من مسؤولية السلطات الحكومية المحلية، في حين أن معالجة النفايات الغير الخطرة الصناعية والتجارية عادة ما تكون من مسؤولية مولد هذه النفايات اي المنتج.طرق التخلص من النفايات
دفن النفايات


 


دفن النفايات في هاواي.


بالانكليزية Landfill : يتم دفن النفايات وطمرها في الأرض، وهذه الطريقة ممارسة بشيوع في كثير من البلدان، في معاقل حجارة أو مناجم مهجورة أو فوهات الحجارة المستخرجة من الأرض. ان دفن النفايات بطريقة مدارة جيدا تكون طريقة نظيفة وغير مكلفة، اما إذا لم تدار بشكل جيد فتؤدي إلى تبعثر الفضلات واجتذاب الحشرات وارتشاح الفضلات السائلة إلى جوف الأرض، ونتيجة سلبية أخرى وهي انبعاث الغاز الذي يتكون معظمه من الميثان وثنائي اكسيد الكربون وهذا الغاز يؤدي إلى انبعاث الرائحة وقتل الغطاء النباتي وهذا الغازgreenhouse gas هو الغاز الذي يتسبب في تسخين طبقة الغلاف الجوي والذي كان أحد أسباب ثقب طبقة الاوزون.
التصميم العصري لدفن النفايات تتضمن احتواء هذه المواد القابلة للارتشاح عن طريق مد طبقات من الطين أو بطانات من المواد البلاستيكية، وتضغط النفايات لزيادة الكثافة واستقرارها وتغطى لمنع اجتذاب الحشرات والفئران والجرذان، وتكون مزودة بنظم لاستخراج الغاز ويتم ضخ الغاز من هذه المدافن باستخدام انابيب ويستخدم هذا الغاز لتوليد الكهرباء.
*[عدل] حرق النفايات*



 


حرق النفايات في فيينا


.
بالانكليزية Incineration : وهي طريقة من طرق التخلص من النفايات، ان هذه الطريقة وطرق التخلص بالحرارة العليا تسمى (العلاج الحراري) thermal treatment، هذه المحارق تقوم بتحويل النفايات إلى حرارة وغاز وبخار ورماد. يتم حرق النفايات اما من قبل الافراد أو من قبل الصانع أو المنتج، وهي تستخدم للتخلص من النفايات الصلبة والصلبة والسائلو والغازية، وتعتبر هذه الطريقة وسيلة عملية للتخلص من النفايات الخطرة والمواد البيولوجية مثل النفايات الطبية، حرق النفايات هي طريقة مثيرة للجدل بسبب انبعاث الملوثات الغازية، ان حرق مواد مثل الديوكسين يكون لها عواقب بيئية خطرة في المنطقة على الفور. هذه الطريقة شائعة في كثير من الدول مثل اليابان حيث المساحات غير المسكونة تكون قليلة جدا ولا تتطلب هذه الطريقة مساحات شاسعة كالتي تتطلبها طريقة دفن النفايات.
*[عدل] طرق اعادة تدوير النفايات*



 


اعادة تدوير بيولوجية.


ان كل من البوليفين كلورايد البوليثينين القليل الكثافة والبوليبروبيلين والبوليستيرين (اي مجمل المواد البلاستيكية) مكونة من عنصر واحد من المواد اي انه من السهل اعادة تدويرها نسبيا، اما الأجهزة الكهربائة والكمبيوترات فتكون اعادة تدويرها أكثر صعوبة ويرجع ذلك إلى الحاجة لتفكيك وفصل ثم اعادة تدوير.
*[عدل] اعادة التدوير البيولوجية للنفايات*

بالانكليزية Biological reprocessing : هي عملية اعادة تدوير للمواد العضوية مثل النبات وفضلات الطعام والمنتجات الورقية، إذ يمكن اعادة تدويرها إلى سماد بيولوجي والتي يستخدم في عمليات التحلل العضوي في الزراعة. والغاز الناتج عن هذه العملية هو غاز الميثان الذي يستخدم انبعاثه في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية. ان الغاية من هذه العملية هو تسريع تحلل المواد العضوية. طرق التحلل البيولوجي مختلفة فهناك الهوائية واللاهوائية وهناك طرق هجينة بين الطريقتين السابقتين.
*[عدل] استرداد الطاقة*



 


عملية استرداد الطاقة في ألمانيا


بالانكليزية energy recovery : يمكن استخدام النفايات بشكل مباشر للحصول على وقود ويمكن أيضا اعادة معالجتها للحصول على نوع اخر من الوقود.
يقوم تحويل المواد الصلبة والسائلة والغازية إلى طاقة عن طريق توليد البخار والتحول الحراري والتغوير والتوربينات. ويمكن أيضا تحوليها إلى الكربون المنشط وقوس البلازما.
*[عدل] التقليل من النفايات بالحد من الاستهلاك*

أهم طريقة للتخفيف من النفايات هي التقليل من إنتاج هذه النفايات، وتشمل استعمال المنتجات المستعملة، وتصليح المعطلة بدلا من شراء جديدة، واستعمال الاكياس والاكواب متعددة الاستعمال بدلا من البلاستيكية وحيدة الاستعمال، وتصميم المنتجات من قبل المنتجين بطريقة تسهل اعادة تدويرها.
*[عدل] جمع ونقل النفايات*



 


شاحنة نقل النفايات في أمريكا الشمالية


تختلف طرق جمع النفايات بين المدن والدول، وهذه الخدمة غالبا ما تقدمها السلطات الحكومية المحلية أو من قبل القطاع الصناعي الخاص. في أستراليا تتبع الحكومة طريقة جمع النفايات من جانب الطريق وتقدم لكل منزل ثلاث حاويات قمامة : واحدة للمواد القابلة لاعادة التدوير وواحدة للمواد العضوية وواحدة للنفايات العامة.
في أوروبا في البنايات توجد قنوات تدفع فيها القمامة إلى اسفل البنايات حيث يوجد هناك محتوى كبير للقمامة تسمى هذه الطريقة envac.
في كندا تتبع الحكومة طريقة جمع النفايات من جانب الطريق أيضا وتطبق نظام ثلاث حاويات قمامة في معظم المناطق.
في تايبيه تقوم الحكومة بفرض ضرائب حسب حجم النفايات المنزلية وحققت هذه الطريقة تقليلا في الحجم النفايات في البلد.
*[عدل] التوعية والتعليم*

التثقيف والتوعية في مجال معالجة النفايات يتزايد باستمرار بسبب تراكم النفايات وتلوث الهواء وثقب طبقة الاوزون واستنفاذ الموارد الطبيعية وانبعاث الغازات السامة وانتشار القوارض في أماكن السكن، لذلك كان اعلان (تالوار) الذي نفذته عدة جامعات عن طريق إنشاء دراسات إدارية جيدة للبيئة وبرامج معالجة النفايات


----------



## انتماء اخر (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخوي الكيميائي تفيدني هاذي المعلومات في كتابة مسار العمل ولكن اريد اختراع بسيط لاهنتم..؟


----------



## انتماء اخر (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوي محمد ياريت انك توضح لي طريقة عمل الاختراع لاني اليوم تحدثت مع المشرفة وقالت لي انه اختراع مفيد فياريت توضح لي الطريقة باسرع وقت


----------



## انتماء اخر (12 ديسمبر 2010)

يااخواني احد يساعدني في الفكرة لاني مطلوب مني نص شهر محرم اسلمه واللي يعرف اخوي محمد ياريت يكلمه يساعدني


----------



## elkemia (12 ديسمبر 2010)

معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي

ادى التطور الذي شهدته معظم دول العالم وزيادة عدد السكان وارتفاع مستوى المعيشة إلى ارتفاع ملحوظ في الطلب على المياه ورغم أن بعض الدول لاتعاني من هذه المشكلة بسبب تنوع مصادر المياه التقليدية فيها ووجود هذه المياه بكميات تفي بالطلب إلا أن توزيع المياه المصالحة للاستعمال على سطح الكرة الأرضية ليس متساوياً . وقد أدى ذلك إلى اختلال التوازن بين الكميات المتوفرة من المياه والطلب الفعلي عليها ، الأمر الذي أدى إلى التفكير في تنويع مصادر المياه واستغلال أكبر كمية ممكنة منها بشتى الطرق . وتعد إعادة استعمال مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة من طرق استغلال المياه التي تلاقي قبولاً ملحوظاً في الاونة الاخيرة .

إن الغرض من معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي هو إسراع العمليات الطبعية التي تحدث لتلك المياه تحت ظروف محكمة وبحجم صغير . ومن الأسباب الهامة لتطوير طرق معالجة تلك المياه تأثيرها على الصحة العامة والبيئة حيث كانت المعالجة تنحصر في ازالة المواد العالقة والطافية والتخلص من المواد العضوية المتحللة وبعض الأحياء الدقيقة المسببة للأمراض . ونتيجة لتقدم العلم في مجال الكيمياء والكيمياء الحيوية وعلم الاحياء الدقيقة وزيادة المعرفة بتأثير الملوثات على البيئة سواء على المدى القريب أو البعيد إضافة إلى التقدم الصناعي وإنتاج مواد جديدة جعل من الضروري تطوير طرق معالجه لتلك المياه تكون قادرة على إزالة معظم الملوثات التي لم يكن من السهل إزالتها بالطرق المستعملة قديماً .

مياه الصرف وملوثاتها 

يتم تجميع مياه الصرف الصحي من عدة مصادر ، وتعتمد الكميات التي يتم جمعها من تلك المصادر على المصدر ونوعية نظام التجميع المستعمل فيها . ومن مصادر تلك المياه مايلي : 

مياه استعمالات الاغراض المنزلية والتجارية وغيرها كالمدارس والفنادق والمطاعم . 
مياه الاستعمالات الصناعية . 
مياه الأمطار في حالة دمج شبكة المجاري بشبكة تصريف السيول . 
المياه المتسربة من عدة مصادر وخاصة الجوفية . 
تحتوي هذه المياه على عدة عناصر صلبة وذائبة ، يمثل الماء فيها نسبة 99.9% والبقية عبارة عن ملوثات أهمها :

مواد عالقة 
مواد عضوية قابلة للتحلل 
كائنات حية مسببة للأمراض 
مواد مغذية للنبات نتروجين ، فوسفور بوتاسيوم 
مواد عضوية مقاومة للتحلل 
معادن ثقيلة 
أملاح معدنية ذائبة 
معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي 

تشمب معالجة ميياه الصرف الصحي مجموعة من العمليات الطبعية والكيميائية والاحيائية التي يتم فيها إزالة المواد الصلبة والعضوية والكائنات الدقيقة أو تقليلها إلى درجة مقبولة ، وقد يشمل ذلك إزالة بعض العناصر الغذائية ذات التركيزات العالية مثل الفوسفور والنيتروجين في تلك المياه ويمكن تقسيم تلك العمليات حسب درجة المعالجة إلى عمليات تمهيدية وأولية وثانوية ومتقدمة ، وتأتي عملية التطهير للقضاء على الأحياء الدقيقة في نهاية مراحل المعالجة وتتضمن هذه المراحل شكل مايلي :

المعالجة التمهيدية : 
تستخدم في هذه المرحلة من المعالجة وسائل لفصل وتقطيع الاجزاء الكبيرة الموجدة في المياه لحماية أجهزة المحطة ومنع انسداد الأنابيب ، وتتكون هذه الوسائل من منخل متسع الفتحات وأجهزة سحق وتحتوي هذه المرحلة أحيانا على أحواض أولية للتشبيع بالأكسجين ، ومن خلال هذه العملية فإنه يمكن إزالة 5- 10% من المواد العضوية القابلة للتحلل إضافة إلى 2-20 % من المواد العالقة . ولا تعد هذه النسب من الإزالة كافية الغرض إعادة استعمال المياه في أي نشاط .

المعالجة الأولية : 
الغرض من هذه المعالجة إزالة المواد العضوية والمواد الصلبة غير العضوية القابلة للفصل من خلال عملية الترسيب . ويمكن في هذه المرحلة من المعالجة إزالة 35 – 50 % من المواد العضوية القابلة للتحلل إضافة إلى 50 –70 % من المواد العالقة وحتى هذه الدرجة من المعالجة فإن الماء لا يزال غير صالح للاستعمال . وتحتوي الوحدة الخاصة بالمعالجة الأولية على أخواض للترسيب بالاضافة إلى المرافق الموجدة في وحدة المعالجة التمهيدية وربما تحتوي أيضا على وحدات تغذية لبعض المواد الكيميائية إضافة إلى أجهزة لخلط تلك المواد مع المياه .

المعالجة الثانوية : 
هذه المرحلة من المعالجة عبارة عن تحويل احيائي للمواد العضوية إلى كتل حيوية تزال فيما بعد عن طريق الترسيب في حوض الترسيب الثانوي ، وهناك عدة أنواع من المعالجة الثانوية يمكن تقسيمها حسب سرعة تحليل المواد العضوية إلى : 

عمليات عالية المعدل : ومن أمثلتها عملية الحمأة المحفزة Activated sludge process والترشيح بالتنقيط Trickling filter والتلامس الحيوي دائري الحركة Rotating bioloqical contactors . 
عمليات منخفضة المعدل : ومن أمثلتها البحيرات الضحلة ذات التهوية Aerated Lagoons وبرك الاستقرار Stablilization Ponds . ويمكن من خلال المعالجة الثانوية إزالة مايقرب 90 % من المواد القابلة للتحلل إضافة الى 85 % من المواد العالقة . 
المعالجة المتقدمة : 
يتم تطبيق هذه المرحلة من المعالجة عندما تكون هناك حاجة إلى ما نقي بدرجة عالية ويحتوي هذه المرحلة على عمليات مختلفة لإزالة الملوثات التي لا يمكن إزالتها بالطرق التقليدية سابقة الذكر ومن هذه الملوثات : النتروجين والفوسفور والمواد العضوية والمواد العالقة الصلبة الزائدة إضافة إلى المواد التي يصعب تحللها بسهولة والمواد السامة وتتضمن هذه العمليات ما يلي :

التخثر الكيميائي والترسيب : Chemical coagulation & sedimentation التخثر الكيميائي عبارة عن إضافة مواد كيميائية تساعد على إحداث تغير فيزيوكيميائي للجسميات ينتج عنه تلاصقها مع بعضها وبالتالي تجمعها ومن ثم ترسيبها في أحواض الترسيب نظراً لزيادة حجمها وتستخدم . وتستخدم عدة مخثرات كيميائية من أهمها مركبات الحديد والألمونيوم والكالسيوم والبوليمر . 
الترشيح الرملي : Sand Filteration :عبارة عن عملية تسمح بنفاذ الماء خلال وسط رملي بسماكة لاتقل عن 50 سم ويتم من خلال هذه العملية إزالة معظم الجسميات العالقة والتي لم يتم ترسيبها في أحواض الترسيب نظراً لصغر حجمها إضافة إلى إزالة الموادالصلبة المتبقية بعد عملية التخثر الكيميائي كما أن هذه العملية ضرورية لتنقية المياه قبل معالجتها في عمليات لاحقة مثل الامتصاص الكربوني والتبادل الأيوني والتناضح العكسي . 

الامتصاص الكربوني : Carbon Adsorption :ويتم في هذه العملية استخدام كربون منشط لإزالة المواد العضوية المذابة حيث يتم تمرير المياه من خلال خزانات تحتوي على الوسط الكربوني ويتم من خلال الكربون المنشط امتصاص المواد العضوية المذابة الموجودة في مياه الفضلات . وبعد تشبع الوسط الكربوني يتم إعادة تنشيطه بواساطه الحرق أو استخدام مواد كيميائية .

التبادل الأيوني Ion Exchange من خلال هذه العملية يتم إخلال أيةنات معينة في الماء من مادة تبادل غير قابلة للذوبان بأيونات أخرى . وعملية التبادل الأيواني مشابهة لعملية الامتصاص الكربوني إلا أن الأولى تستعمل لأغراض إزالة المواد غير العضوية .

التناضح العكسي : Reverse Osmosis :يتم في هذه العملية ضخ الماء تحت ضغط عال من خلال غشاء رقيق ذو فتحات صغيرة جدا يسمح بمرور جزيئات الماء فقط ويمنع مرور جزيئات الأملاح .

ويوضح جدول (1) نسب إزالة بعض الملوثات الموجودة في مياه الصرف الصحي من خلال طرق المعالجة المختلفة الأولية والثانوية والمتقدمه .

عملية التطهير : 
تتم عملية التطهير من خلال حقن محلول الكلور إلى حوض التطهير حيث تتراوح الجرعة ما بين 5 –10 مليجرام للتر الواحد وعادة ما تكون فترة التطهير لمدة 15 دقيقة كحد أدنى في حالة عدم استخدامها وفي حالات استخدام المياه في الأغراض الزراعية فإن مدة التطهير تصل إلى 120 دقيقة


----------



## elkemia (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*الطريقة*
*عنصر لإزالة *​*معالجة أولية **%*​*معالجة ثانوية عملية الحمأة المحفزة**% *
*معالجة متقدمة باستخدام *
*المرشحات الرملية**% *
*امتصاص كربوني بعد التبادل الأيوني %*
*أكسدة كيميائية وتناضح عكسي % *​الأكسجين الكيموحيوي
42
94
96
100
100
الأكسجين الكيميائي
38
83
88
98
100
المواد العالقة الصلبة 
63
91
99
100
100
نتروجين الأمونيا
18
70
80
100
100
الفوسفور
27
60
83
100
100
الكربون العضوي
34
89
90
100
100
الزيوت والدهون 
65
94
94
97
100
العكر
31
90
97
100
100
القلوية
تزداد
38
89
لا تغير
لا تغير
اللون
15
56
70
93
93
المواد المسببة للزبد
27
79
79
92
92​
*استخدامات المياه المعالجة *
يمكن استعمال مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة في عدة أغراض سواء بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة ، ويوضح شكل (2) أهم استعمالات تلك المياه . وبصفة عامة فإن نسبة إعادة استعمال المياه المعالجة من قبل القطاعات المختلفة تتمثل في الاتي: ​
أغراض زراعية 60 %
أغراض صناعية 30 %
أغراض أخرى كتغذية المياه الجوفية 10 %
وتشير بعض المعلومات المحدودة الخاصة بتكاليف معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي للأغراض الزراعية في بعض دول الشرق الأوسط إلى أن تكلفة المعالجة تتراوح ما بين 66 هللة إلى 1.61 ريال للمتر المكعب .
*محاسن المياه المعالجة *
من محاسن استعمال مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة المحافظة على احتياطي المياه حيث أن استعمالها في الزراعة أو أي استعمالات أخرى بدلا عن المياه الصالحة للشرب يؤدي إلى توفير هذه المياه والتوسع في المساحات الزراعية لا نتاج محاصيل متنوعة وبسعر أقل كما يؤدي أيضا إلى التقليل من التكاليف المتعلقة بإنتاج واستيراد واستعمال الأسمدة بسبب وجود العناصر الضرورية للنبات في تلك المياه والتقليل من تكاليف الحصول على المياه في الزراعة خاصة إذا كانت مصادر تلك المياه جوفية .
*مساوئ المياه المعالجة *
من مساوي استعمال مياه الصرف المعالجة أنها تسبب مشاكل صحية إذا لم تتم معالجتها بشكل صحيح بسبب وجود أنواع مختلفة من الفيروسات والبكتيريا وغيرها إضافة إلى تركيزات عالية من المواد الكيميائية التي لا تتم إزالتها في مراحل المعالجة المختلفة قد تسبب أضرارا للنباتات أما في حال استعمالها في تغذية المياه الجوفية وعدم معالجتها بطريقة صحيحة فإنه بالإمكان تلوث تلك المياه كما أنها قد تسبب انسدادا لشبكات الري عند استعمالها . 
*مجالات استخدام المياه المعالجة *
تختلف درجة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي حسب الاستعمال المطلوب ، وقد اقترحت منظمة الصحة العالمية طرق معالجة خاصة بالاستعمالات الشائعة لتلك المياه ، جدول ( 2 ) وتتضمن مجالات استخدام مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة ما يلي : ​
*الشرب :*
من أمثلة استعمالات مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة في الشرب استخدامها في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1956م عندما تعرضت المناطق الوسطى منها لجفاف مما حدا ببعض المدن الصغيرة باستعمال مياه الصرف الصحي بعد معالجتها في محطات للتنقية فقد تم في مدينة شانوت بولاية كنساس معالجة ما يقرب من 4000 متر مكعب من المياه يوميا لسد حاجتها من مياه الشرب وفي مدينة ويندهوك بناميبيا أنشئت في عام 1968م محطة معالجة متقدمة لمياه الصرف الصحي لامداد المدينة بما يقارب من 50% من احتياجاتها من مياه الشرب .​
*المرافق الترفيهية :*
في مجال استعمالات مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة في المرافق الترفيهية هناك بعض الأمثلة للمشاريع التي لاقت نجاحاً كبيراً ومن هذه الأمثلة المشروعان اللذان تم إنشاؤهما بولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية . يسمى المشروع الأول مشروع سانتي وفيه يتم ضخ المياه المعالجة من المحطة سانتي لأحد الوديان وتترك لتنساب مسافة قدرها 1 كم خلال الرمل والحصى قبل استرجاعها . ثم توجه المياه المسترجعة بعد ذلك إلى ثلاث بحيرات متصلة ببعضها ومحاطة بحديقة عامه . تستخدم بحيرتان من تلك البحيرات لصيد الأسماك ورياضة القوارب بينما يتم تعقيم البحيرة الثالثة بمادة الكلور لتستخدم للسباحة . وتطابق نوعية المياه هذه مواصفات الولاية الخاصة بالمياه المستعملة للسباحة . 
أما المشروع الثاني فهو مشروع خزان الجدول الهندي وهذا الخزان يستلم المياه المعالجة من محطة تاهو الجنوبية حيث توجد معالجة متقدمة مكونة من عمليات لإزالة النتروجين والفوسفور والبوتاسيوم كما توجد بها مرشحات رملية وأجهزة امتصاص كربوني ويتسع الخزان لما يقارب من 27 مليون متر مكعب من المياه وكلها مياه صرف معالجة تستخدم لنشاطات متعددة منها السباحة وصيد الأسماك.​*أغراض الاستعمال *
*طريقة المعالجة*
*زراعية*​صناعية*استجمام*​*مرافق عامة*​محاصيل ليست للاستهلاك الآدمي المباشر 
محاصيل تؤكل بعد الطبخ 
محاصيل تؤكل طازجة​ نشاط ملامسة كالسباحة
نشاط بدون ملامسة كرياضة القوارب
شرب
أغراض أخرى
*أولية*​(1+6) ضرورية
(2+6) ضرورية 
(3+6) ضرورية 
(3أو4) ضرورية 
(4+7) ضرورية 
(2) ضرورية 
(5) ضرورية 
(3) ضرورية ​*ثانوية *​ (2+6) ضرورية 
(3+6) ضرورية 
(3أو4) ضرورية 
(4+7) ضرورية 
(2) ضرورية 
(5) ضرورية 
(3) ضرورية ​*مقدمة:*​
*مرشحات رملية*
*امتصاص كربوني*
*تبادل أيوني*
 (2+6) مطلوبة أحياناً
-
(3+6) مطلوبة أحياناً 
-
(3أو4) مطلوبة أحياناً
-
مطلوبة أحياناً
(4+7) مطلوبة أحياناً
-
-
-
-
(5) ضرورية
مطلوبة أحياناً
مطلوبة أحياناً 
(3) ضرورية ​*تطهير*​ (2+6) مطلوبة أحياناً
(3+6) ضرورية 
(3أو4) مطلوبة أحياناً
(4+7) ضرورية
(2) مطلوبة أحياناً
(5) ضرورية 
(3) ضرورية ​
*الزراعة : *
يعد مشروع مدينه موسكيغون بولاية ميشجان الأمركية لإعادة استعمال مياه الصرف الصحي من أحدث المشاريع التي أنشئت للاستفادة من تلك المياه في الزراعة وقد صمم هذا المشروع بحيث تمر تلك المياه أولا على الأراضي الزراعية ثم تصب بعد ذلك في البحيرة وتعد عملية مرور المياه في الأراضي الزراعية إحدى الطرق لإزالة الملوثات إضافة إلى فائدتها في ري بعض المحاصيل ويقوم هذا المشروع بري أكثر من 2000 هكتار من الأراضي المزروعة بمحصول الذرة .​*إيقاف انسياب المياه المالحة *
في المناطق الساحلية في أي بلد من بلدان العالم يؤدي ازدياد الطلب على المياه الجوفية إلى انخفاض مستواها مما ينتج عنه دخول المياه المالحة إلى الطبقات الحاملة للمياه العذبة والمعالجة هذه المشكلة يتم ضخ مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة في تلك المناطق مما يؤدي إلى إيقاف تدخل المياه المالحة إضافة إلى الاستفادة منها في تغذية المياه الجوفية ومن أمثلة ذلك ما تم عمله في ولايتي كاليفورنيا ونيويورك الأمريكيتين .
أصدرت هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة فتوى شرعية بإجازة استعمال مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة فقد جاء في دورتها الثالثة عشر وبموجب قرارها رقم 64 بتاريخ 25-10- 1398هـ النص التالي : ( بناءاً على ما ذكره أهل العلم من أن الماء الكثير المتغير بنجاسة يطهر إذا زال تغيره بنفسه أو بإضافة ماء طهور إليه أو زال تغيره بطول مكث أو تأثير الشمس ودور الرياح عليه أو نحو ذلك لزوال الحكم بزوال علته ) انتهى .
وحيث انه يتم تنقية مياه الصرف الصحي حسب طرق المعالجة المذكورة سابقاً فإن نجاستها تكون قد زالت كما يمكن شربها شريطة أن لا يترتب على ذلك أضرار صحية ورغم ذلك فإن المجلس يستحسن الاستغناء عن استعمال المياه المعالجة للشرب تحوطاً من ضررها وتنزها عن ما تنفر منه طباع الناس وتس​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شلونكم عيوني المهندس الزميل كفى ووفى الموضوع كله بس يراد تفكير بسيط حول احواض التركيد والمعالجه البسيطه والفلاتر البسيطه والفلاتر الكاربونيه من الكاربون المنشط وبعدها يتحول الى ماء يصلح للسقي جربي


----------



## انتماء اخر (13 ديسمبر 2010)

والله ياخوي مافهمت عليك انت قولي وش اسوي وانا بطبق خطواتك وحدة وحدة الله يجزاك كل خير يارب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 ديسمبر 2010)

انتماء اخر قال:


> والله ياخوي مافهمت عليك انت قولي وش اسوي وانا بطبق خطواتك وحدة وحدة الله يجزاك كل خير يارب


اول شي تجلبين بيكر كبير سعه 5لتر وتاخذين الماء المراد تكريره وتتركيه يركد ثم ترشحين الماء بواسطه فلتر بسيط من الرمل والحصى ثم تاخذين الراشح الى فلترة بواسطه ورق ترشيح ثم تاخذين الراشح وتفلترين بواسطه فلتر يحوي الكاربون المنشط ونفلتره ثم نفحص درجه الحامضيه للماء اذا وصل الى 7.5 يعني اصبح جاهز للسقي فكرة بسيطه مناسبه لعمرك


----------



## انتماء اخر (13 ديسمبر 2010)

والله انا اسفة كثرت الاسئلة عليك بس شلون اسوي الفلتر اللي بالحصى والرمل وفلتر الكربون المنشط من وين احصل عليه؟؟

اكرر اسفي


----------



## abuwadiee (4 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جميل وشيق


----------

